
8 Lessons I Learn from Arianna Huffington During Her Recent Boston Visit - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/8-lessons-i-learn-from-arianna-huffington-during-her-recent-boston-visit-931ec342056f#.vr54t9s6x
======
paulrpotts
Wow, this is one of those times when I would dearly love a "down-vote" button.
What a ludicrous piece of fluff.

~~~
dalke
The DinahDavis account appears to exist almost solely to promote this web
site, with postings to it about once per day for months.

Nor is DinahDavis active on following up with the many times that someone has
left a comment on HN.

